# How long does an encounter usually last?



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

When my wife and I have sex I always try to extend intercourse for as long as possible. She usually will orgasm within 10 minutes (she almost always has to be on bottom to orgasm). We can usually go another 15 minutes before she starts to get sore. I would love to keep going but I don't want her in pain, so I'll orgasm before I'm really ready.
As a result, our intercourse sessions usually last approx 25 minutes. Is this considered a long/short/average session? How long do you guys usually last?


----------



## ReidWright (May 15, 2014)

25 minutes sounds pretty normal to me.

she's getting sore? are you using lube? reapply frequently if it's drying out. A squirt of astroglide should help.


----------



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

Yeah, occasionally we'll use lube. Sometimes I'll allow myself to ejaculate slightly to decrease the friction. Sometimes, if she orgasms again it'll get a lot wetter... But w/out all this, it's typically about 25 minutes.
...Just curious what the normal/average length of encounter is for others?


----------



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

I enjoy the encounters.
Within that time I'll allow myself to come right to the edge of orgasm, then back off by slowing my movement. The more I do this, the more intense the orgasm is when I finally do release all the way. That's one of the reasons I always try to extend the encounterÃ¢Â€Â¦
Is this a common technique?


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

My wife and I have a lot of flirting, touching, kissing, through out the day, so from that stand point, our encounters never end. Sexual tension is always simmering.

From the time we get into bed through the afterglow, it's always right at an hour. We are very heavy with the foreplay. Our hands and mouths are on each other the whole time. She has usually orgasm'd a few times before PIV starts.

Once it starts, it takes her about three minutes to hit her first vaginal O, and she will keep having them until I stop. Between the five and seven minute mark, it just becomes too intense, and she is ready to stop. It usually takes me about five minutes, so for us, the PIV last between five and seven minutes, which is perfect for both of us.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

It is always interesting to hear how it goes for others.

For us it is usually about 20 or 30 minutes of PIV, changing positions a few times. The foreplay before that could be anywhere from none to an hour's worth. So total encounter is anywhere from 20 minutes to 1.5 hours.


----------



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry guysâ¦ "PIV"?


----------



## hookares (Dec 7, 2011)

My experience has led to this:
When I was a young man, I could do it all night.
Now that I am old, it takes me all night to get it done.


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

needrelief said:


> Sorry guysÃ¢Â€Â¦ "PIV"?


*P*enis* i*n *V*agina.

Not sure exactly. I'd guess about 20 to 30 minutes of PiV for us but sometimes we really try to make it fast then it can be ten. 

But most of the time, our encounters are longer than an hour. We switch positions a lot or go from PiV to oral or manual stimulation or kissing, back to PiV. Unless it's a hard and fast quickie, it's never foreplay and then straight PiV so it's hard to measure. We switch things up a lot with plenty of kissing, fingering, hand jobs, oral sex, massaging each other etc.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

needrelief said:


> ...Just curious what the normal/average length of encounter is for others?


There is no normal or average length, it's whatever suits both people.

FW says that her encounters are anywhere from 25 minutes to an hour and a half. Somebody else's could average 10 or 15 minutes. In both cases, all parties could be happy and satisfied.

Mine are 15-30 minutes, with 30 minutes being rather rare. Occasionally 5-10 minutes. If you ask my wife, she prefers the 10-20 minute sessions, whereas I would prefer an hour (or 2...)

This doesn't mean she wants to get it over with, this is just how she is built. She is multi-multi orgasmic, and will O from oral, manual, PIV, toys, even anal. In the time most women are just getting warmed up and ready for PIV, my wife has had 2 or 3 O's already, then it's my turn. 3-5 minutes of PIV, and she'll have at least one more, usually 2 or 3. This is a good problem to have, because I genuinely don't have to worry about her getting hers before I get mine.

If your wife takes a while to get warmed up, or needs a longer recharge in between O's than my wife, then your sessions will be longer. If your wife is quick to O, but can only do 1, then your sessions will be shorter.

If you ask my wife, she would say she is thoroughly satisfied in bed and has never had this before. If you ask my ex wife, she'd say I did nothing for her in bed. Two totally different women, with different physiologies, likes and dislikes, abilities, etc. Do I do anything physically different with each of them? Not to my knowledge. With one, it just works for her. The other, notsomuch. Same can be said about how long your sessions are. Your wife sounds like she is fine with shorter, whereas some women require an hour or more. Same for men. I would be a good match for somebody who is up for an hour or two of fun, but 15-20 minutes is absolutely fine with me.

There is no "normal", and trying to figure out averages is fruitless and pointless. It's however short or long it takes for both of you to walk away satisfied.

This is like the preferred penis size question. There's no answer, other than whatever works for you is "right".


----------



## Troubled602 (Oct 25, 2014)

25 minutes of PIV? Continuous minutes? Yeah, no thanks. Average encounter anywhere from 30 minutes to an hour, but that includes a lot of foreplay, oral, touching, teasing, and PIV.


----------



## SARAHMCD (Jul 2, 2014)

I would say that's verging on long for a woman to stay lubricated. If the 25 minutes is actual intercourse that is. I would say 10-15 would be perfect. That's just me of course. I've been with different lovers. When I was younger I could just keep going and stay lubricated and excited. I didn't orgasm back then. Not sure if that was a factor or not. 
My current husband is lucky to last more than 3 minutes (I know, it sucks) but he is VERY good at oral so I can't really complain. And he's the first to give me orgasms almost every time. 
Not sure how you're lasting so long - do you take that long to masturbate as well?


----------



## GettingIt_2 (Apr 12, 2013)

Somewhere between 5 minutes and all night. 

But probably around an hour on average. That's not constant PIV, though--we tend to switch between several, uh, activities per session.


----------



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok, I looked up PIV...
I used to be a 3-5 minute PIV guy, but that changed last year. My wife would also orgasm within that time. So it wasn't a problem.
It now takes much longer for her to orgasm. As a result, I've trained myself to last longer. It's a lot more satisfying.
However, I have to admit, I'm not big on the foreplay. At most we will do 5-7 minutes of heavy petting and kissing, and sometimes oral, leading up to PIV.
I never imagined that 25 minutes of PIV might be considered a long time.
No bragging, honest... IMO it's too brief! Most if the time, I'd go much longer if my wife was up to it!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Do you lot have timers next to the bed? Round one, ding ding ding  

Honestly I have no idea on length of time. It could be 5 minutes (this one I know because in the morning I will tell him he has 5 minutes to get a smile on his face before the alarm will go off) up to over and hour, who would know.

And yes he can extend the session by slowing his movements and breathing down.

Sometimes when we have a second session that night I would guess that it was less than 1/2 hr from the previous or I would have been sound asleep. Second session is usually much shorter.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

We average about 20. If I am super tired, I usually pull the trigger at 5.

There are plenty of times when she starts wearing out. I could probably go for an hour but she starts getting sore.

You sound fine to me.&#55357;&#56842;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

needrelief said:


> Ok, I looked up PIV...
> I used to be a 3-5 minute PIV guy, but that changed last year. My wife would also orgasm within that time. So it wasn't a problem.
> It now takes much longer for her to orgasm. As a result, I've trained myself to last longer. It's a lot more satisfying.
> However, I have to admit, I'm not big on the foreplay. At most we will do 5-7 minutes of heavy petting and kissing, and sometimes oral, leading up to PIV.
> ...


PIV is a great excersize for the mid section and stabilizer, and each stroke adds to your confidence and ego. I don't know of any other excersize which rewards you as you go.

I'm going to eventually incorporate a precision abs workout in my sex if my lady allows it.


----------



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

Ok… full disclosure…

There's a reason why I know the approximate length of our PIV encounters…

Two years ago, I got a wake-up call from my doctor, telling me I was pre diabetic and needed to lose weight or get on meds. I chose losing weight.

To help with my weight loss, I was using an app that keeps track of food calories consumed and exercise calories burned. One day, I discovered that one of the exercises the app tracks is "sexual activity". When I saw this, I thought it was funny and thought it'd be interesting/fun to keep track…

The way the app operates, the user inputs the minutes engaged in the exercise & the intensity level, and the app calculates the calories burned.

So as a result, I've become acutely aware of how much time we're between the sheets (I only count PIV since it is the longest and most "vigorous" part of our routine).

And this got me thinking, "I wonder how much time others engage in PIV during a routine session?"


----------



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

intheory said:


> PiV
> 
> 1 - 3 mins each time.
> 
> ...


Are you satisfied during that time, or does he take care of you in other ways?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

needrelief said:


> When my wife and I have sex I always try to extend intercourse for as long as possible. She usually will orgasm within 10 minutes (she almost always has to be on bottom to orgasm). We can usually go another 15 minutes before she starts to get sore. I would love to keep going but I don't want her in pain, so I'll orgasm before I'm really ready.
> As a result, our intercourse sessions usually last approx 25 minutes. Is this considered a long/short/average session? How long do you guys usually last?


Somewhere between 30 minutes to a couple hours. Depends on how much time we have


----------



## firebelly1 (Jul 9, 2013)

samyeagar said:


> My wife and I have a lot of flirting, touching, kissing, through out the day, so from that stand point, our encounters never end. Sexual tension is always simmering.
> 
> From the time we get into bed through the afterglow, it's always right at an hour. We are very heavy with the foreplay. Our hands and mouths are on each other the whole time. She has usually orgasm'd a few times before PIV starts.
> 
> Once it starts, it takes her about three minutes to hit her first vaginal O, and she will keep having them until I stop. Between the five and seven minute mark, it just becomes too intense, and she is ready to stop. It usually takes me about five minutes, so for us, the PIV last between five and seven minutes, which is perfect for both of us.


You are such a bragger.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

intheory said:


> piv
> 
> 1 - 3 mins each time.
> 
> ...


ouch!!


----------



## needrelief (Oct 24, 2014)

Wolf1974 said:


> Somewhere between 30 minutes to a couple hours. Depends on how much time we have


"Couple of hours!" Of PIV!?!?
How do you keep from cumming?


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

It really depends. We have not had a lot of "alone time" lately, so click to clunk, sex has lasted about 10 or 15 minutes.

Sometimes she will get herself "warmed up" in the bathroom with the tub faucet and/or vibrator. In those instances, she will come out of the bathroom, and want to jump right into PIV. The longest I can last when she does that is about 10 minutes.

On average, when we do foreplay together, the entire encounter is more like 30 minutes. 

A couple of years ago, we played around a bit with tantric sex, and some of those sessions lasted well over an hour (starting off giving her a full-body massage, foot massage, rubbing her cl!t, giving her oral, then doing deep penetration with little or no thrusting while rubbing her cl!t or using a vibe). 

It just seems like we don't have enough time to ourselves to do the long sessions anymore (teenager in the house).


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

25 minutes of straight PiV sex, not including foreplay and other sexual activities, is significantly longer than the average (no pun intended). 

I've been there, sure. The length of time we engage in vaginal or anal intercourse varies, but 25 minutes would be on the higher side and I don't think either of us would want that to be the norm. Typically our entire sessions last between 30 min to 45 minutes, including oral and breast play, making out and heavy petting. I've got great control but my wife can't go for 25 minutes of intercourse and not cum several times, so holding off much longer is usually not beneficial to either of us. BJs do tend to last closer to the half hour mark as it takes me longer typically to finish that way and she loves, loves spending as much time down there as possible, so we'll extend that.

In the end all that matters, of course, is if you guys are happy.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> ouch!!


Intheory's husband is actually quite normal.

Short sex is pretty normal, it turns out

It's a total myth that intercourse lasts, on average, for the 25+ minutes people on TAM claim is the average. Most people on the internet (and in "real" life) are only going to speak up if they're throwing down longer than the average or lying. There is such a stigma against guys who orgasm quickly that most would never, ever admit to it. This leaves a false perception of how long sexual intercourse truly lasts for scores of millions of people.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

jaquen said:


> Intheory's husband is actually quite normal.
> 
> Short sex is pretty normal, it turns out
> 
> It's a total myth that intercourse lasts, on average, for the 25+ minutes people on TAM claim is the average. Most people on the internet (and in "real" life) are only going to speak up if they're throwing down longer than the average or lying. There is such a stigma against guys who orgasm quickly that most would never, ever admit to it. This leaves a false perception of how long sexual intercourse truly lasts for scores of millions of people.


Hmmmmmmm.

Very interesting study. Says 43% of men come off in two minutes or less. The average PIV duration is 7.5 minutes. More astonishing is that says men are more bothered by it and want longer duration than women.

What to make of that??

a couple of things maybe. One is maybe to women, foreplay is the most important thing and when they are good and ready, PIV duration is not so important cause they can get off.

The other conclusion is perhaps they (women) just want to get it over???:scratchhead:

I have never timed my own duration, but like most others it varies a lot. sometimes because she's so wet, I have to do 2 -4 rounds before completion. I would estimate our average, including fore play is 30- 40 minutes.


----------



## Star (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't think it matters too much how long it's lasts as long as both parties at happy and having a good time, who cares!

When I'm on the job the last thing I'm doing is clock watching anyway!


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Install one of these in the bedroom for more accurate tracking


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

10 min to 1hr, but usually 25-30 minutes unless in a hotel or the kids are gone then always 1hr+ that includes everything PIV for 1hr is BORING!!

That's toys, foreplay, kissing, etc etc.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

jorgegene said:


> Hmmmmmmm.
> 
> Very interesting study. Says 43% of men come off in two minutes or less. The average PIV duration is 7.5 minutes. More astonishing is that says men are more bothered by it and want longer duration than women.
> 
> *What to make of that??*


A _lot _of women do not ever orgasm from PIV, so the pleasure they get from PIV might be nice or even great, but it's not as awesome as the guy's pleasure during PIV which builds and builds until reaching orgasm. Pleasure is not necessarily building during PIV for a woman who only comes from clitoral stimulation.

And for many of those women, long PIV sessions are uncomfortable due to lubrication issues and/or hitting the cervix issues.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

needrelief said:


> "Couple of hours!" Of PIV!?!?
> How do you keep from cumming?


Change positions or stop and do other things then go back to it. I can hold off a long time unless it's been awhile since I last got off. I'm not a unicorn here if you have time and enjoy sex why rush it?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

14 hours.

Non-stop, screaming, flesh slapping action. We use an automated silicone lube hose like they use when drilling metal or stone. 'Drill baby, drill ...'

Then I fake the O.

I'm just kidding. We do take breaks.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Deejo said:


> 14 hours.
> 
> Non-stop, screaming, flesh slapping action. We use an automated silicone lube hose like they use when drilling metal or stone. 'Drill baby, drill ...'
> 
> ...


:rofl:

No wonder people can't wait to find out where in the world is Deejo.


----------

